# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Merulina ampliata

## Julio Macieira

_Merulina ampliata_

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Castanho, creme, verde

Dieta: Planktivoro

AGressividade: 3

Dificuldade:4

Iluminação : 3

Corrente: 3

Notas Gerais: Colocar apenas em aquarios muito bem estabilizados, ritmo de crescimento lento e manutenção dificil. Necessita de algum espaço á volta, já que possui tentáculos.

Parametros de água : NEcessitam de Excelente qualidade de água (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).

Origem: Indico/Pacifico

----------

